# visa 475 WA- dependent's education



## priyav21

Hi, My husband has applied for visa 475 to WA which we will get soon. I have a daughter who will start her university education in Australia this year. Visa 475 entitles the secondary applicants to live and study outside Perth. But all 4 universities are in Perth. My daughter can live in Mandurah and travel to Perth everyday. Is she allowed to do so? Who is the exact person in immigration departement that can answer this? Can anybody share the link? I have gone through the immi.gov.au but could not find the answer.


----------



## unwr

Hi!! I also have the very similar situation. I couldn't find much details from web. But i keep going. When I asked this from my agent he said that as we agreed to live, work and study only in the specified regional area we are not in the position to study in Perth. But I think it is a "Professional advise" and it is unethical to talk those for them. There should be some way to do this. If I find that I'll let you know. Bye!!


----------



## priyav21

Hi, it was good to know that some one is going through the same situation. There has to be some solution to this. Is your child entereing the university this year? What are subjects of interest for his/ her further education? Are you moving to Australia this year?


----------



## unwr

Its not my child. Its for my wife and she intends to study Nursing. We are hoping to be Mandurah in this year and process is still on progress. Have you got your 475 visa?


----------



## priyav21

Hi, we are expecting our 475 soon as all the formalities such as PCC and medicals etc are over. How about you? 
Edith Cowan University has a campus at Bunbury. But not sure whether the nursing course required by your wife is available there. Even Curting university has regional area campuses. But all these campuses do not have the course which my daughter wants. Let's see. Keep in touch, so that we can share any piece of information available to us.


----------



## unwr

Hi, I thanks lot for the information. But My wife wanted to study medicine and be a doctor. But after considering other factors idea was changed to do the nursing which has lesser course duration. But we keep searching for first option. I think that it is good idea to ask from the same authorities once we go there. isn't it?


----------



## jponcen

*Nursing courses*

Hi guys

I am in a similar situation. My wife intends to study nursing in WA. I share with you this website that perhaps can help you.

University and TAFE campuses - learning to become a nurse or midwife

Jonatan


----------



## unwr

Hi! Thanks Jonatan. It helps lot. I have gone through most of those sites. But I found Universities are very costly. As far as I know, as we are going on 475 visa we have to pay the international rates. Isn't it? Nowadays we are searching for courses which have flexible delivery, which give more freedom to do some work while studying. As most of the courses have university pathways with exempting 1-2 years, I think it is better to think of university after obtaining the PR. (Then it becomes local rates which is 1/4 of international rate) Please share your ideas on this regard.

But our fundamental problem of studying in Perth while staying in other region still exists.


----------



## jponcen

unwr said:


> Hi! Thanks Jonatan. It helps lot. I have gone through most of those sites. But I found Universities are very costly. As far as I know, as we are going on 475 visa we have to pay the international rates. Isn't it? Nowadays we are searching for courses which have flexible delivery, which give more freedom to do some work while studying. As most of the courses have university pathways with exempting 1-2 years, I think it is better to think of university after obtaining the PR. (Then it becomes local rates which is 1/4 of international rate) Please share your ideas on this regard.
> 
> But our fundamental problem of studying in Perth while staying in other region still exists.


You are welcome!

Yes, you are right! Under the visa subclass 475 we have to pay the international rates, which are quite far from the ones for residents.

Regarding to Regional WA, where do you plan to settle? what type of job are you looking for? I do not know where to go, really... Peel, South West... Some recomendation?

I am looking for Telecommunications or IT jobs.

Cheers


----------



## unwr

hi! I like Mandurah. But it totally depends on your sponsorship. What is your current position? If you have not applied please do a through research on all regional areas before make a decision. Consider the factors like Job availability (check job sites like SEEK), schooling of children, house rents, climate, etc.. Fortunately all the stuff is available in web.

Regards!!


----------



## jponcen

unwr said:


> hi! I like Mandurah. But it totally depends on your sponsorship. What is your current position? If you have not applied please do a through research on all regional areas before make a decision. Consider the factors like Job availability (check job sites like SEEK), schooling of children, house rents, climate, etc.. Fortunately all the stuff is available in web.
> 
> Regards!!


Hi.

I also prefer Mandurah. I want to go to Peel or South West. About children's schooling, I really don't care because we do not have kids yet. So, the most important thing for me is to find enough job opportunities. I am telecommunications Engineer, but the greatest jobs are in Perth !!

Cheers.


----------



## unwr

jponcen said:


> Hi.
> 
> I also prefer Mandurah. I want to go to Peel or South West. About children's schooling, I really don't care because we do not have kids yet. So, the most important thing for me is to find enough job opportunities. I am telecommunications Engineer, but the greatest jobs are in Perth !!
> 
> Cheers.


hi! have you got the sponsorship? If it is so, you have to go to the respective region to meet the visa requirement.

Regards!


----------



## priyav21

hi guys, I tried to cotact immigration dept of WA but they said that they cannot help in this matter. This decision totally depends on immigration dept. So now back to square one. The question of studying in Perth and living in regional area of WA, still remains.
About living, Mandurah seems to be better option as it is 50 mins travel from Perth.


----------



## unwr

priyav21 said:


> hi guys, I tried to cotact immigration dept of WA but they said that they cannot help in this matter. This decision totally depends on immigration dept. So now back to square one. The question of studying in Perth and living in regional area of WA, still remains.
> About living, Mandurah seems to be better option as it is 50 mins travel from Perth.


Hi! Sad to hear about that. But I suggest you to contact the DIAC after your arrival to the Australia. I also do the same. Do not give-up.

Did you see the YouTube cilps about Mandurah? I love that city.

Regards!


----------



## King_Junior

unwr said:


> Hi! Sad to hear about that. But I suggest you to contact the DIAC after your arrival to the Australia. I also do the same. Do not give-up.
> 
> Did you see the YouTube cilps about Mandurah? I love that city.
> 
> Regards!


Hi unwr,

We are on the same boat having applied for 475 on 7/5/12. We today received the request for medcials and PCC. How about you all?

Appreciate if you could keep me updated on the progress of your application/ timeline.

On the question of school fees, where did you see 475 visa holders have to pay international rates?


----------



## unwr

King_Junior said:


> Hi unwr,
> 
> We are on the same boat having applied for 475 on 7/5/12. We today received the request for medcials and PCC. How about you all?
> 
> Appreciate if you could keep me updated on the progress of your application/ timeline.
> 
> On the question of school fees, where did you see 475 visa holders have to pay international rates?


Hi King_Junior,

Congratulations!! I applied mid of May and still did not receive any outcome. What is the area you are going to settle down?

Regarding school fees of children, I found only couple of schools mention about the school fees. (I searched only Mandurah) There is no special statement about international rates. But for higher education institutes they expects international rates for 475 visa holders.

Most probably with in next couple of days I may receive school fees information. Then I'll update you guys.

Unwr


----------



## unwr

Hi friends!

There is no international rate for children's education for 475 visa holders!
But for the higher studies - international rates


----------



## King_Junior

unwr said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> There is no international rate for children's education for 475 visa holders!
> But for the higher studies - international rates


Hi Unwr,

That's really great news. Out of curiosity, where did you find that info?

By the way, we heard from the CO for the first time last week and has requested form Form 80, Medicals and PCC.

How about you all?


----------



## unwr

King_Junior said:


> Hi Unwr,
> 
> That's really great news. Out of curiosity, where did you find that info?
> 
> By the way, we heard from the CO for the first time last week and has requested form Form 80, Medicals and PCC.
> 
> How about you all?


Hi friend!

I searched that through one of my good friend who has kids and lives there with PR. (He also went there with 475 visa)

I submitted F80 with my application and only PCC and meds were called.


----------

